# ISCG bolt specs?



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

I bought an ISCG guide that didn't come with the bolts. Anyone know what the specs for the bolts are? I need them


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

You'lll need M6 flat head (countersink style) bolts. Bolt length will depend upon your frame and chain guide set up. You may also need M6 washers to space out your chain guide too.

You should contact your frame and chain guide manufacturer to find out the recommended way to mount if you're not sure.

Cheers,


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> You'lll need M6 flat head (countersink style) bolts. Bolt length will depend upon your frame and chain guide set up. You may also need M6 washers to space out your chain guide too.
> 
> You should contact your frame and chain guide manufacturer to find out the recommended way to mount if you're not sure.
> 
> Cheers,


thanks... I will be using them to attach the guide to an ISCG adapter I am using, so hopefully i can get away with shorter bolts since i can space the ISCG mount out.. Are these common bolts? I am hoping my hardware store has some, but i might just have to order them.


----------

